# Bps ocean master snapped!



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

SO TODAY I GO ON THE POTOMAC TO TRY OUT MY TWO BRAND NEW BPS OCEAN MASTER 11'ERS 5-10OZ, DAY WAS NICE MET TWCRAWFORD AND WE ARE TALKING REELS AND RODS BITE WAS SLOW, I GO TO PUT SOME FRESH BAIT ON MY FISH FINDER RIG WITH ONLY A 4OZ PYRAMID, I GUESS IT WAS MY THIRD OR FOURTH CAST AND SNAP! MY POLE IS IN TWO PIECES WTF I AM DUMB FOUNDED AT WHAT HAPPEN MAYBE A DEFECTIVE POLE HAVE THIS EVER HAPPEN TO ANYONE OR SOME ONE YOU GUYS KNOW? THX IN ADVANCE!WHAT CAN I DO I WANT A NEW POLE OR MY MONEY BACK!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

This is the first ive ever heard of the Ocean Master rods breaking.. I would just take it back to BPS and get it replaced.. IT may just be a freak accident...


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Wasup kmw i am pissed!


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

My first time using a ocean master but i hear the can throw a brick. Pole rated for 5 to 10 oz but i was only using a 4oz pyramid on a fish finder! I will be in arrundel mills asap mon. Believe that!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear that.. You shouldnt have a problem returning it.. The OM in my opinion is one of the best surf poles (for the money) out there.. you must have just received a bad one..




Croaker D said:


> My first time using a ocean master but i hear the can throw a brick. Pole rated for 5 to 10 oz but i was only using a 4oz pyramid on a fish finder! I will be in arrundel mills asap mon. Believe that!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Croaker D said:


> My first time using a ocean master but i hear the can throw a brick. Pole rated for 5 to 10 oz but i was only using a 4oz pyramid on a fish finder! I will be in arrundel mills asap mon. Believe that!


Sure your line wasn't wrapped around your tip?


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

no it broke right under where u connect the pole maybe 2inches under the connection!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

It must be a defect. I had one for years and had to casted 10 and bait before without any problems. Like Kwasi said, bring it back to BPS. They shouldn't give you any problems.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*return it*

Regardless of where, when and how it was paid for (POS), the vendor has a reputation, and if it isnt for good people like you purchasing, word travels fast throughout the eastern coast, if they refuse to refund or exchange the rod. A store cant lose a manufacturer, and stocking of tackle goods. Even without a receipt, it is a valid return, just for a matter of ethics within business. do NOT fear confrontation. Get your new rod, and tell us what happened please, whenever you get a replacement. This news sticks for years in this forum, so it has some weight it carries. GOOD LUCK!:fishing:

PM me if you get good news of another replacement without OOTPE (OUT OF THE POCKET EXPENSES)


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Croaker D said:


> SO TODAY I GO ON THE POTOMAC TO TRY OUT MY TWO BRAND NEW BPS OCEAN MASTER 11'ERS 5-10OZ, DAY WAS NICE MET TWCRAWFORD AND WE ARE TALKING REELS AND RODS BITE WAS SLOW, I GO TO PUT SOME FRESH BAIT ON MY FISH FINDER RIG WITH ONLY A 4OZ PYRAMID, I GUESS IT WAS MY THIRD OR FOURTH CAST AND SNAP! MY POLE IS IN TWO PIECES WTF I AM DUMB FOUNDED AT WHAT HAPPEN MAYBE A DEFECTIVE POLE HAVE THIS EVER HAPPEN TO ANYONE OR SOME ONE YOU GUYS KNOW? THX IN ADVANCE!WHAT CAN I DO I WANT A NEW POLE OR MY MONEY BACK!


I can vouche for how pissed Croaker was, and he had a good right to be. Yessir, send that defective rod back to BPS and if you get any flack keep asking for the next level supervisor/manager. That usually works with any reputable retailer.

I had the same thing happen with a Shimano, it was either Cabelas or BPS and they refunded my $.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

TW, THE GUY WHO ACTUALLY SOLD ME THE POLES IS A MEMBER ON HERE AND HE MESSAGED ME LAST NIGHT AND I TALKED TO HIM THIS MORNING AND HE TOLD ME COME ON UP TO BPS AND HE GOT A NEW POLE TO THE SIDE FOR ME. THAT GUY IS GREAT HE IS ALWAYS A HELP, EXCELLENT COSTUMER SERVICE SKILLS, HIS NAME IS JOSH WORK AT BPS IN ARRUNDEL MILLS BPS, GREAT GUY TO DEAL WITH WHEN SHOPPING THERE! WENT TO  AFTER WE SPOKE THIS MORNING!

THANKS JOSH
TIGHT LINES


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Croaker D said:


> TW, THE GUY WHO ACTUALLY SOLD ME THE POLES IS A MEMBER ON HERE AND HE MESSAGED ME LAST NIGHT AND I TALKED TO HIM THIS MORNING AND HE TOLD ME COME ON UP TO BPS AND HE GOT A NEW POLE TO THE SIDE FOR ME. THAT GUY IS GREAT HE IS ALWAYS A HELP, EXCELLENT COSTUMER SERVICE SKILLS, HIS NAME IS JOSH WORK AT BPS IN ARRUNDEL MILLS BPS, GREAT GUY TO DEAL WITH WHEN SHOPPING THERE! WENT TO  AFTER WE SPOKE THIS MORNING!
> 
> THANKS JOSH
> TIGHT LINES



Now that's how you do business! Glad to hear it.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

that's how i thought it would go down... Good for you..


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

got my new pole this evening, no hassle, no problems once so ever, while i was at bps the daiwa sealine 12' caught my eye and was on sale for 44.99 i could not leave it there at that price. its now home with me


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> This is the first ive ever heard of the Ocean Master rods breaking.. I would just take it back to BPS and get it replaced.. IT may just be a freak accident...


Yep.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Now, lock n load a cannon on there*

And be the envy of those "pro casters."

http://www.cabelas.com/surf-fishing-accessories-breakaway-cannon-casting-aid.shtml

NO ONE, can tell me they don't work.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

that's a little steep.. $30 bucks???


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

yea that is, is there any place u can get them cheaper!


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

I've dealt with Josh at BPS in Arundel Mills many times. He's way cool. As as matter of fact I just bought a baitcaster from him last friday. He understands that a satisfied customer will not only return to buy more stuff, he'll tell others. 

Good customer service ftw !


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

BAYFISHER said:


> And be the envy of those "pro casters."
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/surf-fishing-accessories-breakaway-cannon-casting-aid.shtml
> 
> NO ONE, can tell me they don't work.


I can only see a bit of the pic...does it go on an existing reel, or is it a whole package? How does it work?


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*placement of cannon*

It is positioned on the ROD, and under the reel, at the location where you would have your finger holding braided line, which over time, will cut into your finger joints, but NOT with the cannon. I have used them for four years, and hopefully for 40 more. I used zipties (small) because they are firmer, and stationary, in case of a misfire, the cannon stays, and saves your fingers. Price versus functionality, and utility= priceless!:fishing:

Give me a rod of similiar modulus, and composites, one with cannon, and one without, I would challenge a shot distance shootout, and gain 20% or better distance. That is alot.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I've owned one but didn't keep it long enough to form a opinion.. I will say some love them others dont.. I've become a fan of taping my finger, and at $2 a roll it's a hell of a lot cheaper than buying cannon's for each rod you own..


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Glad the rod return worked out well for you. That's one reason why I like buying from BPS or any big chain place. It's nothing for them to replace a product for their customer.

As far as the cannon...I have one of my Daiwa surf set up and I absolutely love it. I havent decided if I'm gonna add one to my Team Alabama rod...probably not for a couple of reasons.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

MetroMan said:


> Glad the rod return worked out well for you. That's one reason why I like buying from BPS or any big chain place. It's nothing for them to replace a product for their customer.
> 
> As far as the cannon...I have one of my Daiwa surf set up and I absolutely love it. I havent decided if I'm gonna add one to my Team Alabama rod...probably not for a couple of reasons.


If you dont mine me asking what would be the reasoning behind you not adding a connon to your Team Ala?

BTW: Have you had your Team Ala on the water (with a fish) yet?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

kmw21230 said:


> If you dont mine me asking what would be the reasoning behind you not adding a cannon to your Team Ala?
> 
> BTW: Have you had your Team Ala on the water (with a fish) yet?


I haven't caught a fish with the TA yet. In fact, I've only had it at the beach once in November at SPSP just to get a feel for it in actual conditions. I've field casted it a few times with 4oz too. (I still haven't gotten a decidated reel for it. Been busy gearing up on kayak-related tackle. 

I am kinda hesitant to add it because:

1. It costs $30. While it provided comfort when casting on my other rod, I feel just as comfortable with a glove if needed. (Tape doesn't feel right to me)

2. I plan on throwing no more than 4oz. It's rated for up to 5, but 4 feels sweet. The cannon is great for me on the other rod for the times when I am throwing 6 & bait. With the lighter load, I don't feel I need it.

3. I will be using a mono shock leader...I'm ok with throwing 4oz with my on mono. If not, a batting glove works for me. 

4. The rod is a pretty sexy piece of tackle as is...


I got the cannon when I didn't know much about casting techniques; it definitely helped. I never had to worry about my finger while casting. I've been trying to practice technique to achieve decent results without assistance. More of a challenge.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*humm*

Cannon !!! never see one of this "boys"
will check it out!!!!:fishing:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

:beer: Ok...  Great Answers.. 

Let me just tell you that Team Ala will be a joy when the Spots, Blues, Croakers start funning. The slightest bite and you will see it from a mile away. Such a great rod for Bayfishing. I personally havent had a Striper (COW) on it yet but hopefully that will change very soon... I will say I think the TA shines when doing a OTG cast. For me 4oz is that MAX... , for me it's a 4oz rod and nothing more or less.. 3oz doesnt feel as good to me, but that's just me.. 



MetroMan said:


> I haven't caught a fish with the TA yet. In fact, I've only had it at the beach once in November at SPSP just to get a feel for it in actual conditions. I've field casted it a few times with 4oz too. (I still haven't gotten a decidated reel for it. Been busy gearing up on kayak-related tackle.
> 
> I am kinda hesitant to add it because:
> 
> ...


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

The OTG is the cast that I have been practicing.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

MetroMan said:


> The OTG is the cast that I have been practicing.


Good... You'll be 30yrds past everyone on the beach...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Depends on who you casting next to...


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Lol. I just hope to get it consistently straight.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Huntsman said:


> Depends on who you casting next to...


You aint all THAT!!! I got $10 my main man Bayfiisher will cast past you.... :beer:


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, if you are next to Huntsman on the beach, your cast will look like a pro's. Next to me, you might want to find another spot.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> You aint all THAT!!! I got $10 my main man Bayfiisher will cast past you.... :beer:


LoL, i guess since you put bayfisher out there you got a bit squeemish on your ability.... lol... We'll get a moment on the sand and hopefully they have a step ladder for ya Kwasi so you can reach your rods....but it's all good... 

And Rosey, glad you're still supporting my young'uns. Man I hate tak'n your money but hell someone has to do it... LOL.... When you get'n back on the water slim, DQ was out for a minute w/ a dislocated lower septum or some shiggity...


----------

